Trafficking industry hit as ‘sex worker’ chatbots fool thousands - sorokod
======
byoung2
Did you mean to link to this?
[https://www.theguardian.com/society/2020/feb/13/sex-
worker-c...](https://www.theguardian.com/society/2020/feb/13/sex-worker-
chatbots-fool-thousands-to-hit-trafficking-industry)

